# unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen



## krauthi (3. Februar 2006)

ist euch eigendlich mal aufgefallen das wir in unserem tread  angeln in Niederlande;belgien und Luxemburg   eine neuen Mod haben 


herzlich willkommen Lachsy|welcome: 

und  natürlich ein dickes danke schön an Wedaufischer #6   für die geleisteten dienste hier im tread 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## bacalo (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

#d 
denoch Danke für den Hinweis;
Angeln kennt halt keine Grenzen#6 .

Irgendwann wird Lachsy noch unsere Vertreterin im EU-weitem AB;
meine Stimme hat Sie.


Ach ja,
deine Sucht ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit 
unheilbar:c ,

hilfsbereit wie ich bin, könnte ich dir

1. Hilfe leisten|rolleyes .

Schönes Wochenende

bacalo


----------



## Mac Gill (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Der könig ist tod!

Es lebe die Königin!


...war was mit Wedaufischer, oder priv. Gründe?
Hab nicht alles gelesen, die letzten Wochen.

Wäre Schade drumm....


----------



## Mac Gill (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

wo sind denn die Sonderzeichen hin?


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

*Wedaufischer ist nicht mehr MOD |rolleyes *

*Was soll ich dazu sagen ...* #6 

... lassen wir es auf sich beruhen ... nun ist ja Schluß  


Lachsy, wie mich das freut #h |schild-g


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Dann auch von mir alles Gute zur neuen Aufgabe, Lachsy.

Ich habe Deine sachliche und unbefangene Art schon in anderen Forenbereichen schätzen gelernt und freue mich schon vorab, dass dies auch hier sicherlich fortgesetzt wird. #6 #6 #6


----------



## fette beute (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

herzlichen glückwunsch lachsy #6 viel erfolg,du machst das schon #6 |wavey:
bei wedaufischer steht nicht mehr mitglied,sondern gast |kopfkrat


----------



## Rotauge (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Bevor ihr weiter grübelt, Herbert hat seinen Moderatorposten abgegeben und seinen Account löschen lassen. Direkte Gründe sind mir nicht bekannt. An dieser Stelle wünsch ich Dir noch alles Gute Wedaufischer |wavey:

Und dir Clarissa: Toi Toi Toi


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ist euch eigendlich mal aufgefallen das wir in unserem tread angeln in Niederlande;belgien und Luxemburg eine neuen Mod haben
> 
> 
> herzlich willkommen Lachsy|welcome:
> ...


 
hab ich schon bemerkt und bin ganz deiner meinung
gruß rolf


----------



## Lachsy (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

danke für die Glückwünsche, aber Herbert kann und werde ich nicht ersetzen können. Trotztdem auf gute Zusammenarbeit im Bereich Benelux

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wedaufischer ist nicht mehr MOD |rolleyes *
> 
> *Was soll ich dazu sagen ...* #6




@Toni
Wie schäbig ist das denn bitte?
Das geht ja wohl gar nicht! Wir Mods opfern hier einen großen Teil unserer Freizeit. 
Es macht viel Spaß aber genauso oft gibt´s natürlich bei einer so großen Memberanzahl Schelte, Kritik oder wie in deinem Fall noch ´nen virtuellen Ar....tritt.
Den Daumenhochsmiliey hättest du dir besser klemmen können.

Es war Wedis Entscheidung und jetzt noch nachtreten kann nicht fair sein.


Danke Herbert für deine viele Mühe.
Und dir Clarissa wünsch ich hier viel Spaß#h


----------



## Lofoten-Jack (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Hallo Lachsy,

auch von mir "Alles Gute" und viel Erfolg in

Deinem neuen Aufgabenbereich #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

@Truttafriend

ich denke, Du urteilst gerade etwas zu schnell und unangebracht und unfifferenziert!


Ich sagte aber auch  "... lassen wir es auf sich beruhen ..."

und damit ist mir für mich in dieser Sache nun Schluss.

Aber Deine Kritik gerade kommt nachdenklich bei mir an.

OK #h


Generell soll gesagt sein:
Ich habe großen Respekt vor der Arbeit der MODS hier.
Und ich hoffe allen, mir auf jeden Fall, ist klar, wie schwer die Arbeit ist.
Und ich bin dankbar dafür, dass MODS hier ihre Freizeit reinstecken und dieses Board hier ermöglichen. Und ich bin guten Mutes, dass dies hier  verstärkt verantwortungsbewußt gemacht wird.


----------



## Hummer (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Toni,

schade dass ich als Mod dich nicht auf die Ignorierliste setzen kann. Die Nummer die du hier abziehst, ist Laternenpfahl ganz unten.
Noch so ein Ding wie mit Herbert und du fliegst hier hochkant raus und wenn es das Letzte ist, was ich als Mod  mache.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## esox_105 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Viel Spass und Erfolg in deinem neuen Aufgabenbereich #6.


----------



## Chani04 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Hallo Lachsy!!!

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg!#6 #6 

Und ein dankeschön noch mal an Wedaufischer!!!!#6 #6 

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

@ Hummer
@ Truttafriend


Zu meinem 1. Posting, das 2. scheint wohl nicht angekommen zu sein:

Wie könnte das smilie gesehen werden?

1. Ausdruck der Freude, weil er weg ist?
2. Ausdruck des Respekts, weil er freiwillig, wie mir vorher gemailt wurde, den Job aufgeben hat; eine in unserer Gesellschaft gängige und gerade unter Meinugskontrahenten als fairplay angesehene und erwartete Geste?
3. Ausdruck des Dankes für die Arbeit, trotz allem ... wie man doch in den Worten und des smilies darunter lesen könnte?

Oder als Ausdruck der Symbiose aus Punkt 1. bis 3. .

Erstaunlich doch, wie so eine Aussage ohne näheres Hinterfragen interpretiert wird.

Aber es gibt Anlass zu überlegen:
Wir könne gerne hier eine Diskussion beginnen über die Ehrenämter, freiwillig übernommenen Funktionen und Freizeit. 
Wäre sehr anregend und interessant.

Deswegen sage ich jetzt nicht meine Auffassung, aber, wie eben gesagt, ein Austausch wäre doch interessant. Beiderseitig.


----------



## Lachsy (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Toni würdes du bitte aufhören.

Ich werde es nicht zulassen wenn über Wedaufischer hergezogen wird.
Sollte sowas passieren werde ich es zu verhindern wissen.
Das du ihn nicht mochtes wissen wir alle. 

Herbert war das Herz vom Benelux, und wird es immer bleiben. Sollte er wieder zurückkommen wäre es mir umso lieber.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## vertikal (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Herbert war das Herz vom Benelux, und wird es immer bleiben. Sollte er wieder zurückkommen wäre es mir umso lieber.




Schön gesagt, Lachsy. Tut mir auch leid, dass Herbert ausgestiegen ist. Seine Entscheidung muss man selbstverständlich akzeptieren, trotzdem würd's mich freuen, wenn er irgendwann wieder dabei wär.

Lachsy, ich hab überhaupt keine Bedenken, dass du den Job nicht genau so gut hinbekommst! Wünsch dir alles Gute dabei und find's toll, dass du deine Zeit dafür investierst.


----------



## plattform7 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Danke an Wedaufischer! Es war eine tolle Arbeit #6

Und natürlich viel Erfolg, Lachsy, du wirst das schon hinkriegen, da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Ich möcht jedem Danken der sich hier im Board als Mod. die Arbeit macht  oder gemacht hat- 
mit UNS (teil´s)Angelsüchtigen Jecken...!!!

& DIR LIEBE MELISSA Wünsche ich alles erdenklich gute & viel Freude als 
Moderatorin im AB...!


oder war es doch mit C...& la:m!


----------



## goeddoek (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Clarissa - leeve :q 

|schild-g zu deinem neuem Job und #r , dass Du das auf Dich nimmst. Und dem Wedaufischer ein GROOOßES Danke für seine Arbeit #6 #6 #6


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möcht jedem Danken der sich hier im Board als Mod. die Arbeit macht oder gemacht hat-
> mit UNS (teil´s)Angelsüchtigen Jecken...!!!
> 
> *& DIR LIEBE MELISSA* Wünsche ich alles erdenklich gute & viel Freude als
> ...


 

Ist schon erstaunlich welche Namen Lachsy so erhält#d 

@Lachsy
Viel Erfolg und dem Dank an alle Mod´s schließe ich mich hiermit an #6


----------



## Palometta (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Schade das Herbert  nun auch das Handtuch geworfen hat .
Er war einer derer ,die in Holland bestens , und zwar in allen Angel-Disziplinen , Bescheid wusste .
Und er ist Grade , wie wir hier zu sagen pflegen wenn wir einen aufrichtigen Menschen treffen.
Ich werde ab jetzt bei der Jagt auf den Fisch ein Auge mehr auf das Umfeld haben in der Hoffnung dir in den Jagdgründen von  Old Eggers mal wieder zu begegnen .

Wedau mach’s gut und tot ziens 

Dir Lachsy wünsch' ich viel Glück als neue Moderatorin dieses Forums ..........ich denke du kannst es brauchen .

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Hummer (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*



> Aber es gibt Anlass zu überlegen:
> Wir könne gerne hier eine Diskussion beginnen über die Ehrenämter, freiwillig übernommenen Funktionen und Freizeit.
> Wäre sehr anregend und interessant.
> 
> Deswegen sage ich jetzt nicht meine Auffassung, aber, wie eben gesagt, ein Austausch wäre doch interessant. Beiderseitig.



@Toni
Vergiss es einfach. Ein Austausch mit dir interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Ende der Durchsage.

@Palometta
Genauso habe ich Herbert auch kennengelernt. Ich danke ihm für die hier geleistete Arbeit und hoffe, dass sich mal die Gelegenheit findet, gemeinsam mit ihm auf Raubfischjagd zu gehen!

@Lachsy
Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Forum :m
Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du den Membern genauso wie im Computerforum helfen kannst.

@Herbert
Ich hoffe, Du bleibst dem Anglerboard erhalten. An den Reaktionen hier siehst Du, was die Member auf Dich halten. Die ein, zwei Stänkerer...******* drauf! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## naish (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Dann mal welcome Lachsy....Mach weiter so..

Grüsse nach Essen


----------



## nikmark (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

Lachsy macht das schon #6 

Das Wedaufischer aber nicht mehr da ist, stimmt mich nachdenklich und traurig.
Ich habe ihn und seine Art aber auch seine Kompetenz sehr geschätzt !

Sehr schade, aber irgendwann kommt halt ein Punkt, wo man nicht mehr will !

Nikmark

P.S.
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du dieses Jahr am Sorpetreffen als "Special Guest" teilnehmen würdest.
Micha wird Dir gerne meine Adresse geben. Bis dann !


----------



## Hanselle 007 (10. März 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

dann lachsy ein gutes gelingen und viel spass wünschen dir Hanselle007 und mr twister bei deiner neuen aufgabe


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. März 2006)

*AW: unser neuer Mod ein herzlich willkommen*

...sie wird es schon richten #h


----------

